# Jay Scruggs Cobra Shears - group buy



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

A couple of the other forums say that they are just plain Kenchii's with his name on them.......why don't we contact Ann Martin (Legacy shears) and see if she will do a group buy???? Cameo raves about them, says that they are great....I VALUE her opinion greatly!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not arranging this buy and have no affiliation with arranging this buy, if you want to arrange one by all means contact Ann martin and see what you can come up with... I'm just spreading the word about this particular buy that IS happening. lol


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

FD, I meant you no disrespect, nor did I imply that you were endorsing them or organizing this buy……I just wanted to prevent YOU from spending your money if they were indeed Kenchii’s with his name on them (I read this on two other forums and do not even know if it is true). I too would like a good shear that is a real workhorse! Sorry!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, it's ok, it's not likely I can afford them anyway, regardless of the good price it's still a lot in NZ$ but even kenchii's would be better than what I have so it wouldn't be such a bad thing...


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting the Group buy..I'm getting the Thinners..YEAH!!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

woohoo! that's cool! I can't afford anything now, even with a good discount, I'm gutted! But one day I'll have GOOOOOOD shears... lol


----------

